# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ervaring nek operatie

## dogske

hallo ik ben sonja en word vrijdag geopereeerd aan mijn nek! gaan 4wervels vastzetten en mijn vraag is heeft hier iemand ervaring mee ! zou graag weten hoe die mensen hun voelden na de operatie !!zou fijn zijn iemand te mogen kennen met het zelfde probleem van mij!!!  :Smile: thx op voorhand

----------


## dotito

Hallo Sonja,

Ik heb helaas geen ervaring met zo'n operatie,maar ik wil je in ieder geval heel veel sterkte wensen.

Succes voor Vrijdag,en laat iets weten hoe het verlopen is.

Groetjes Do

----------


## dogske

danku zal ik zeker doen zodra ik kan !!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hey Sonja, wat heb je juist aan u nek als ik dat vragen mag,een hernia?

----------


## dogske

hoi mijn 7 wervels zijn versleten en 2 daarvan duwen op het merg! 1wervel volledig kapot door artrose en de anderen afgesleten ! gaan daardoor mijn nek vastzetten dat het niemeer tegen mijn merg kan duwen !!heb een nek van iemend van 80 a90jaar!!en ben nog maar 40 in september!

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Sonja.

Ik heb er gelukkig ook geen ervaring mee,maar houd het in dat je straks dan je hoofd ook niet meer kunt draaien?
Mijn zus heeft wel de boel vast geset in de voet, maar dat was vanwege een klompvoet.
Ik wens je heeeeel veel succes en als je hiermee van de pijn af komt is dat een boel waard toch?
Ik hoop voor je dat de operatie en je herstel voorspoedig zal verlopen!!!

Groetjes, Diane

----------


## dotito

@Sonja,

Wat erg,en nog zo jong.

Heel veel sterkte nogmaals!!

Do

----------


## dogske

dankuwel !!!

----------


## dogske

ik hou er wel de moed in ,maar denk er toch aan ook :s bedankt voor jullie medeleven xxxx

----------


## dotito

Graag gedaan meid :Wink: 

Lieve groet Do X

----------


## Agnes574

Héél erg veel sterkte sonja!!

Ik heb zelf géén ervaring met een nekoperatie; de schoondochter van mijn buren wel ... als ik haar zie zal ik eens vragen hoe zij dat ervaren heeft en hoe het met haar gaat!!

Ik meen te weten dat ze laatst al voor de 2de keer is geopereerd aan haar nek (vastzetten).. ze heeft een tijdje met zo'n kraag rondgelopen en ze zei altijd 'het gaat', als ik haar vroeg 'hoe gaat het met je?'.

Ze is ook nog maar pas op vakantie geweest, dus ik neem aan dat ze vrij snel hersteld is!

----------


## dogske

hoi danku voor de reactie ! mijn operatie is tot nu toe geslaagd !!heb niet teveel pijn maar moet 6weken nog mijn kraag aanhouden.niet rijden met auto voor 6weken en mij redelijk kalm houden! ben echt blij dat ik het heb laten doen want mijn klachten in mijn benen armen en handen zijn tot nu toe achter gebleven !!hopelijk blijf ik zo verder gaan !!!! na 6weken volgt er wel nog kine!!

----------


## dogske

hoi mijn operatie is inmiddels al meer dan 1week achter de rug !! mijn klachten zijn achter gebleven in mijn handen benen en armen!6weken kalm blijven en dan kine ! hopelijk gaat het zoverder !!!

----------


## dotito

Hey Sonja,

Blij te horen dat de operatie goed verlopen is,en dat de pijn in de armen benen verdwenen zijn,nu enkel nog de nodige rust nemen.Wens je in ieder geval nog heel veel beterschap toe,en doe het maar rustig aan he.

Lieve Groet Do :Wink:

----------


## dogske

ja danku hou me rustig hoor !! nu ik goed ben  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Dogske,

En heb je niet teveel pijn nu?

----------


## dogske

nee valt goed mee ! hou me natuurlijk wel rustig !! op tijd gaan liggen of zitten maar kan nu toch al eens een korte rit meemaken bv tot bakker of beenhouwer !!thx

----------


## Agnes574

Goed te horen dat het beter gaat!!
Hou je echter wél aan die 6 weken rust ok??
Rusten is nl niet altijd even gemakkelijk en vaak doe je (te)veel als je je goed voelt!!

Succes en sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dogske

ja doe ik zeker en vast !!! thx

----------


## dotito

@Dogske,

Blij te horen dat momenteel redelijk goed met je gaat,en dat je geen pijn hebt.
Op tijd je rust nemen he!

Lieve groet Do :Wink:

----------


## dogske

jaja doe ik  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dogske,

Hoe is het met je?
Is het gelukt die 6 weken rust te nemen?
Ben je bezig met kine en hoe gaat dat?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## dogske

mijn nek zeer goed herstelt zeer goed !! maar met mijn spierziekte gaat het bergaf moet op 30december een botscan nu laten doen mijn ziekte noemt charcot marie tooth !!!! :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Dogske,

Fijn te horen dat het met je nek redelijk goed gaat, wel jammer dat je nog sukkelt met je spierziekte  :Frown: 

Wil je in enkel geval heel veel succes toewensen met je botscan, en hopelijk heb je snel de resultaten.

Heel veel sterkte!!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dogske,
Fijn dat je nek goed herstelt is  :Smile: 
Jammer dat het bergaf gaat met je spierziekte  :Frown: 
Hopelijk kunnen de specialisten iets voor je betekenen, succes met de botscan!

----------

